# Statement "no acute distress"



## drhoads (Sep 28, 2012)

Can you count the statement "no acute distress" as Psych in the exam section when performing chart audits.  Thank you


----------



## Pam Brooks (Oct 1, 2012)

We do not.  We consider that an assessment of patient's overall appearance (constitutional).  We ask for either a comment regarding mood and affect, or orientation x 3, in order to count a bullet for psychiatric OS.


----------



## drhoads (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Diane P (Nov 7, 2018)

*No acute distress- neuro*

I have also considered this part of the constitutional exam, but I just listened (today) to an AAPC Webinar:  Auditing EM Services for the Office & HOPD and they said "neuro".

The example they used was:   Patient is well nourished, well developed (Constitutional), alert and oriented x3 (Psych), in no acute distress (Neuro).  

I was a little surprised, so I decided to google and see what I can come up with.  No definitive answers yet.


----------



## lanwilcox@msn.com (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm taking the CPMA course and in one example they counted it under Psych and the following example it was listed under Constitutional.


----------

